# DeRose



## Curious... (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all,
Do any of you know anything about Dayn Derose, or his brother Daryn Derose?
Im thinking about checking out their studio: South Mountain Martial Arts when I go to college in the fall, and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them. Thanks!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 16, 2013)

Huge fan of Dayn, knows his stuff and is a great teacher. Not sure about Daryn, never really worked with him, but he seems like hes good as well


----------

